
Show HN: Simple event code of conduct generator and violation report tool - norsak
https://konduct.co/
======
norsak
A high school student pitching her startup on stage at a conference received
this text from a middle-aged event attendee; "Hey! Nice to meet you at Demo
Day today. It was fun to see how creative you were with your concept. You were
really sexy in your apron ;) I will try to remember some tips and info to
tomorrow. Complain if I happen to forget :P Talk later!"
[[https://link.medium.com/iRiWIGl16Z](https://link.medium.com/iRiWIGl16Z)]

This keeps happening because

1) Conferences rarely have a stated code of conduct and

2) Even when they do, they rarely have a process for filing or receiving
reports on event policy violations; I felt that something had to be done - so
I built Konduct.

Konduct is a platform where event/conference/meetup/workshop/you name it-
organizers easily can

1) generate a thoughtful and well-prepared code of conduct and hosted policy
site, and at the same time

2) generate a website report widget that can be used anywhere on the
organizer's event site where attendees quickly can report any event policy
violations

It's simple, event organizers get

1) a site (konduct.co/my-event-name) and

2) a code snippet for the Konduct widget, which is a floating "Report
incident"-button ready to embed on their own event site

All (eventual) event policy violation reports are saved and visible on the
event organizers dashboard, ready for follow-up according to the reporters
choice.

Want to test out the service? File a (test) report on
[https://konduct.co](https://konduct.co) with your email and receive an
example of how the report looks like for both the event organizer and the
event attendee.

Want to see an example of how a code of conduct might look like? Visit
[https://konduct.co/my-test-event-2020](https://konduct.co/my-test-event-2020)

I built Konduct because I genuinely believe that there has to be a change, all
events should;

1) Have an explicit code of conduct 2) Upon eventual event policy violations,
event attendees need a clear and easy way to create a report for the incident

This is a soft launch and we'd love your feedback!

